# Sad news re Albert



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lyndsy asked me to let you all know that little Albert was put to sleep yesterday. His bloods had went funny again and it wasn't fair putting him through everything again she felt.

R.I.P little boy, the short time he was here he touched so many


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh poor Lyndsey what awful news i am so sorry RIP little Albert. I am so sorry they were unable to control his bloods so sad, please pass on mine and Maizys love :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh this is really upsetting news! I was wondering how things were with Lyndsy. This is just horrible. Please tell her she is in my thoughts and prayers! Rest in Peace Albert


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our hearts go out to you Lindsy. Sweet little guy---RIP w/the angels. 
Please come back when you can. You are forever a part of the SM family.
Our special love.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Crying as I type this, my thoughts are with Lyndsy, I am so sorry to hear this....

I also had to put my 20 yr old poodle/terrier mix down yesterday. I miss her so much.

I understand how difficult this is for Lyndsy.

Albert will be missed.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

damara23 said:


> Crying as I type this, my thoughts are with Lyndsy, I am so sorry to hear this....
> 
> I also had to put my 20 yr old poodle/terrier mix down yesterday. I miss her so much.
> 
> ...


Ooh,I'm so sorry to read this...Poor little man, he really put up the good fight.
So sorry about your poodle/terrier too. Wow blessed with 20 years of fluff love,you're so lucky!
they're at the bridge playing together..


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

OH Please give my love to Lindsy! Prayers for healing her heart!
Sleep well little one.Mommy Gave you Sweet Peace!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I had just thought about Albert and wondered how he was doing. This makes me sad. Rest in peace sweet little man.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Ooh,I'm so sorry to read this...Poor little man, he really put up the good fight.
> So sorry about your poodle/terrier too. Wow blessed with 20 years of fluff love,you're so lucky!
> they're at the bridge playing together..


:smcry::smcry: Lifting up prayers. :smcry::smcry:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, sweet Albert :crying:

My thoughts are with Lyndsy today... I know that wasn't an easy choice for her.

Albert may have only been here a short time, but he touched all of our hearts... Enjoy the Rainbow Bridge little one, RIP


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's so sad. I'm really sorry to hear this. RIP, little one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So sorry for your loss Lindsy! I hope my Ceasar and Rocco will lift Albert up with love.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:smcry: RIP little one. :crying:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyndsy, I am so sorry to hear this. :crying:I know you have been through a lot late last year and I am sorry to know about Albert. We are all here for you. Prayers and hugs. rayer:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Lyndsay, I'm so sorry about Albert. I know that the decision you made was a very hard decision but it was done out of so much love.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Dear Lyndsy,:sorry:

nothing can comfort you at this time except remembering the good memories with sweet little Albert.

Only time will heal you, as the the despair is unbearable....

I hope you have family members to help you coop with the grief, because it is so hard to go through it and you do need support.

Albert had a special place in my heart and I will miss him.

We are all crying for your loss but the memory of sweet little Albert will always be there.:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Lyndsy, I am so very sorry.
You are such a good mom to wee Albert, and you did all that you could for him. 
All of us here at SM were lucky to get to know and love the little guy.
Please know that I am thinking of you and your boy.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I cannot begin to tell you how very sad and upset I am to read this about little Albert. I was thinking about Albert just the other day and was wondering how he was doing. Prayers for Lyndsey during this very diffucult time and may all of the happy memories of Albert sustain you and also grant you peace.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! I am so very sorry for the loss of Wee Albert. My heart is just aching for you Lindsy. You made a brave loving decision to not allow him to suffer anymore. I know how hard that can be. I'm lifting you up in prayer for strength and comfort. Run free at the bridge little one. We all loved you!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so sad to hear this news. Sending prayers..

Rest in peace, sweet Albert.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am very sorry!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lyndsy - I'm so very sorry that you had to let Sir Albert go.:smcry: You were so wonderful with him and I know that your heart is breaking but he's now at peace with no more pain. You did the most unselfish act imaginable by ending his suffering.:wub: Sending you lots of love from all of us here.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

For you sweet Lindsy:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, Lyndsy, I am so sorry. You were such a wonderful furbaby Mommie and Albert was so lucky that he was loved by you. Prayers for your breaking heart. RIP precious little Albert...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear that. Rest in peace little Albert, your struggles are over now :grouphug:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Lyndsy, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry. RIP sweet Albert.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

RIP sweet little Albert.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers are with you. *


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

So sorry to hear about sweet lil Albert. Prayers and healing for you Lindsy.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Heartbroken, RIP Albert


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so sorry and saddened to hear about Albert  you gave him the most love and care that you could have. He was a special little guy... ::hug::


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is a very sad day.....I am so sorry to hear about poor little Albert....he has been through a lot....

:crying: He will be missed...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no, Lyndsy! Prince Albert fought hard and you did your best for him.

RIP Dear Little One.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lyndsy... My heart goes out to you! I'm so so sorry!!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Rest in peace little one you will be truly missed.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Lyndsy.:crying: I just feel awful about wee Albert. Please know you did all you could to try and make him well. I know you must be hurting, sending prayers to you dear..:wub2:. and a virtual hug.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Rest in peace, little man!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

:smcry: OMG no...  This is just heartbreaking... Lyndsy, I am so sorry for your loss, we all know how hard you both fought.. poor little Wee Albert, this is just awful  at least he is not in any more pain... run free, Albert :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry! May his sweet spirit run free at the Bridge!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lyndsy, my heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry to read the sad news about your precious fluff baby, Albert.

You were the most wonderful Mommy to Albert. Now he is in Heaven ... and your angel Albert is looking over you. I hope you feel his loving spirit surrounding you with love.

Love and hugs for you, Lyndsy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyndsy, I just want you to know I am still thinking about you. Your precious furbaby is smiling from heaven knowing your the best Mommy ever. He knows you loved him with all your heart. Prayers and hugs to you Lyndsy. rayer:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, I've let Lyndsy know of all your kind words. She's going home to spend a few days with her family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, rest in peace little Albert xxxooo


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss of little Albert.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lols82 said:


> Thanks guys, I've let Lyndsy know of all your kind words. She's going home to spend a few days with her family.


Thank you Laura, for keeping us in the loop. I have been concerned for Lyndsy being alone. I know she has been through some difficult times recently and I will hold her dear in my prayers. May God send the sun into her heart and warm it w/our & His love. Please let her know of our thoughts and keep us posted on how she is doing. Losing a pet is always tramatic, esp. when Albert was her soul-mate!:wub:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello everyone and thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your lovely wishes and thoughts and prayers.. I love you all , you have been my rock since Albert became poorly . And I will always keep in touch and keep you all posted. My dad asked me if I would like to go and get another wee Maltese pup but I'm going to wait a little while till I am ready and next time I will be getting one from a very reputable breeder that has no history of illness or anything like that.., no one will ever replace my wee man and I will always have a special place in my heart for him always. My heart is truly broken guys xxx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Lyndsy. Words cannnt describe my sadness when I read of wee Albert's passing. I was shocked. I am truly sorry that it came down to that. I know how much you were going through with that little guy. You were a great Mommy to Albert and he always knew that. He is now at the Rainbow Bridge not sick and in pain.

When your ready you will find it in you to get another....it doesn't matter how soon you do it or how long you wait. No one can replace Albert but you will have another fluff to love and love you back.

Hugs
xoxo
Barbara


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Lyndsy))) You've been on my mind and I will keep you in my prayers. When the time is right, you'll know it.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Oh this is really upsetting news! I was wondering how things were with Lyndsy. This is just horrible. Please tell her she is in my thoughts and prayers! Rest in Peace Albert











A Loved One is not gone, 
until they are forgotten! 
And to Live in the Hearts 
of those left behind is to 
live forever.​By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.
For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart, 
Has turned into joy once more in each heart. 
They embrace with a love that will last forever, And then, side-by-side, they cross over… together


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lindsy I am so heartbroken for you. Know that you and Albert have been in my thoughts and prayers. It's a very hard thing to lose our fluff babies, it feels like a giant hole in our heart. It will take time to heal, but you will eventually remember all the funny , loving things about Albert. He is well now, running and playing at the bridge. My prayers are for you, for strength and comfort.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Truly a sad loss for all of us Lindsy---and my heart cries for you especially!

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=1390

This is an easy to read & excellent article on IMHA for anyone who wants to know more. I have been reading up on it more since Lisi's immune system went crazy w. the 2 anaphylactic reactions to her shots. There is a short paragraph toward the bottom of the article that addresses this point.
Lindsy, please take care of yourself. You are dear to us.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, Lyndsy, I am so heartbroken for you! I'm sure that was a hard decision to make and I know you will miss little Albert. I hope you can take comfort in knowing he's no longer sick, but is playing happily at the Bridge. Hugs & prayers!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynzodolly said:


> Hello everyone and thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your lovely wishes and thoughts and prayers.. I love you all , you have been my rock since Albert became poorly . And I will always keep in touch and keep you all posted. My dad asked me if I would like to go and get another wee Maltese pup but I'm going to wait a little while till I am ready and next time I will be getting one from a very reputable breeder that has no history of illness or anything like that.., no one will ever replace my wee man and I will always have a special place in my heart for him always. My heart is truly broken guys xxx


Lyndsy - we're so sorry about your dear Albert. I know this had to be the hardest thing you've ever had to do in your life but you gave it your all and tried everything to make your little boy better. And you gave him the ultimate gift by releasing him from pain and suffering at the end, putting him first. He will never leave your heart, or ours, and I know he will be your little guardian angel. I do hope one day you will open your heart to a little Maltese again to help you heal. We are all here for you. :grouphug: RIP little Prince Albert. :wub:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you so very much again everyone , I have my good days and I have my bad days , I still haven't had the guts to remove his lead and collar and his toys from the bedroom corner yet , I just can't. I'm heart broken but I know it will get easier in time.. I will keep everyone posted when I do get another baby to love and to give a great home too.. 
And I will always come on when I can to see and hear everyone else's stories and posts. Please don't forget about me !'  xxx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lindsy, there is NO way we could forget about you and wee little Prince Albert. Sometimes life is just plain ugly and barren----but it is my prayer that the darkness of your present winter will surrender to the coming rays of spring and new life will burst forth to warm the ache in your heart!:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We will never forget you or Wee Albert. Life is very hard sometimes, but we just have to go on and believe that things will get better. You are a lovely person who loved Albert so. I know how hard it was to let him go, but he!s not sick anymore, he's running and playing at the bridge. When the time is right for you to get another little one, we'll be right here celebrating with you. Love you Lindsy!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyndsy, I know how hard it is. I lost my furbaby over two years ago and still have all of her clothes hanging in my closet. It is hard. 

We will not forget you and will wait for the day you get another fluff. You will never forget your little prince, he will always be first in your heart. 

Hugs to you!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

You can be sure that we won't ever forget you or sweet Prince Albert since you both were such a big part of SM. And when the time is right and you can find it in your heart to fill the void of losing Albert, then please share that news with us. You can rest assure that we were all heartbroken for you when Little Albert went to the Bridge. In the meantime, please take care of yourself.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Lindsy, there is NO way we could forget about you and wee little Prince Albert. Sometimes life is just plain ugly and barren----but it is my prayer that the darkness of your present winter will surrender to the coming rays of spring and new life will burst forth to warm the ache in your heart!:wub::wub:


 
Could not have said it better. We love you and we loved little Albert too. We are family and family does not forget ~ we just love you through it.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Damara and Lyndsy..I am so sorry for your losses...it is a deep sadness. I do understand. 
Try to be kind to yourself as you grieve..advice I can say better than I can do.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't know if you ever check this thread, but wanted you to know we miss you on SM. Still hold precious Albert in our hearts.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Rip little Albert .


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*So sorry to read this. RIP little man...my prayers go out to Lyndsy and Damara.*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I think of them everyday as well!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

My heart goes out to you Lyndsey, making that decision is never an easy one. May Albert be free of his earthly illness and run free at the Rainbow Bridge with all the fluffs we have lost this year..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Rest in peace, sweet little man.


----------

